# its a fair boot



## bombadil (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi does anyone know of any boot fairs around the tomar area if not does anyone fancy setting one up


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

bombadil said:


> Hi does anyone know of any boot fairs around the tomar area if not does anyone fancy setting one up


There is one takes place about one hour north of Tomar at miranda do corva (spl?)

i have a load of old junk in my garage i could do with getting rid of, erm i mean quality merchandise for a bbot sale..


----------

